# Progynova - feeling awful



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone
I was hoping to get other people's experiences of progynova. I've been on it for 7 days and from day four I have felt awful. Aching joints, so tired and dizzy. My clinic says this is normal but I've spoken to people who didn't feel a thing. I'm worried as I just doubled the dose and will do the same in two days time.
They say an FET is easier but I'd rather be on stimming drugs!
Has anyone else felt the same? 
Thanks!
Xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

I was exactly the same, so totally understand how you feel.  

From what I can remember, I think it was when I upped my dosage from 2 to 3 a day.  I spent the day in bed.  I seriously couldn't walk across the bedroom because I was so dizzy, I was being sick to.  It did pass though.  I remember when I got my BFP and they wanted me to increase my dosage to 4 a day and I was like no way.

I did contact my clinic, but they weren't very helpful at all.  They said that there was no alternative.

I hope you feel better soon.

X


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi
Thank you so much for the response. I was worried that I was having a bad reaction. I'm not looking forward to doubling the dose again on Sunday! I've also experienced a very tiny bit of spotting. Do you remember if you had that at all?
I just need to remember that it could all be worthwhile, but as I said before, stimming is more enjoyable!
Fidub


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

The reaction we had is rare, as I remember posting on here and no else had suffered like me!

I honestly can't remember about any spotting though.

Good luck

X


----------



## Joan71 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry to hear you are both having such bad side effects to progynova. I'm on day 9 of a medicated FET on synarel and progynova. Luckily I'm not feeling too bad...just the usual tiredness, but I've also been having a small amount of spotting Fidup, which seems to be worse today. Have you got to the bottom of your spotting? Has it stopped? Has your clinic given you any answers? I'm quite stressed about it as had lining issues in my last cycle and don't want things going wrong again! I'm really hoping you've been told it's normal  ?
Best of luck both of you xx


----------



## Jenny74 (Jul 7, 2010)

I was poorly on progynova.  And when I posted on here quite a few people responded saying they were the same.  I think it can be normal so don't worry about it, just hope you feel better and you are successful to make it worthwhile.
I agree about the stimming drugs , I felt much better on them than progynova.


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you girls for the replies.
Joan, the clinic told me that a little bit if spotting is normal when i called, a proper bleed is when it might be a problem. I had light for about three days it its stopped now. I do also find it disconcerting that I constantly feel like af is about to come but I guess that's good as the lining must be building. Good luck!
Jenny, its reassuring to hear others said it too.
I'd take worse than this if it works but I just wasn't expecting it to be so bad!
Xxx


----------



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh no. Couldn't read & run. I've done 4 IVF cycles & we're now moving on to a medicated cycle before having DE. I start the sniffing next Sunday & then I'm on 3 progynova a day. I'm worried now!!!!

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Flipsy
Cool name! I was a bit worried that this thread may worry people but it does seem that we're in the minority. It seems loads of people have no problem so don't panic.
Xxx


----------

